
Ask YC: Reading code of what open project had the most effect on you as a developer? - yan
I usually learn "proper" development practices and methods from reading other people's code. I make a hobby out of hoarding vcs clones of known open source projects and reading them when I have some free time.<p>My question is what code-base had the most profound effect on your coding style? Even a small hack or elegant solution will do.
======
clintjhill
About 3 years ago I was developing a Swing app for a customer that involved
some pretty advanced (for me) features. Specifically the ability to "draw"
shapes and move them around on a pallet. I was in over my head. Then I found:

<http://www.cs.umd.edu/hcil/piccolo/>

Which I just learned today is now being maintained here:

<http://www.piccolo2d.org/>

This project made me rethink GUI development. The naming of the classes in
accordance to their responsibility made me realize I was over-thinking my own
work and needed to use real life models (e.g. Camera, Layer). I used this
library and was pleased and amazed at the work.

------
tdavis
I don't know about most effective, but as for more effective recently, it was
the code-base of Twisted. Not only did it have a lot of advanced libraries and
what-not I had never encountered, but because it's been around forever I saw a
sort if history of Python too.

------
CatDancer
The source to Hacker News, actually. (<http://arclanguage.org/install>) I'd
gotten so used to software being bulky and complicated, I was quite inspired
by what resulted from Paul's goal of minimizing the needed code size for an
application.

------
b0ib0t
Core Linux tools, such as echo.

